# Motherboard P67 Z68 X58 H61 H55 H67



## macho84 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello guys can any one point out the differences of these board version refers to


----------



## desiibond (Aug 2, 2011)

macho84 said:


> Hello guys can any one point out the differences of these board. Thought it has sub version. But mainly need to know what these refers to and why so much are jumped in I SERIES PROCY with major in LGA 1155 and LGA 1156.



What exactly are you looking for and can you please word your query in a better way?


----------



## macho84 (Aug 2, 2011)

. Kindly let me know the difference if in a table on a comparison basis.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 2, 2011)

Apart from H55, all the chipset present in your query are basically designed for Intel Sandy Bridge processors and are having LGA 1155 socket. They support the Sandybridge i3, i5 and i7 processors like i3 2100, i5 2300, 2400, i5 2500 and 2500K, i7 2600 and 2600K. 
H55 is designed to support the previous generation Nehalem based 1156 socket i3, i5 and i7 processors like Core i3 560, i5 630, i5 750 and 760 and i7 860K processors. H55 has already reached its EOL.

H61 is the cheapest among all the sandybrige motherboard chipset and designed mainly for HTPC and normal setup. They are having very less number of SATA and USB ports and normally only two ram slots with maximum of 16 GB ram support. Most of them are lacking USB 3.o support. *They do have onboard Display output and can use the fused IGP of the Sandybridge processors but don't support overclocking even if the K series unlocked Multiplier based Sandybridge processors are plugged into it.*

H67 is the bigger brother of H61 chipset and normally they offers more features compared to a H61 mobo. They can have 4 ram slots with 32 GB ram support, most of them are also having SATA 3 and USB 3.0 support. They are also having onboard Display output and don't support overclocking. This chipset is targeted to Mainstream audience.

P67 is the 1st performance oriented platform and when a K series processor like i5 2500K are plugged into it, it supports overclocking. Non-K processors like i5 2400 can be used with it but overclocking is not possible. The disadvantage is that it does not have Onboard display output and the fused IGP of SB processors get disabled when plugged into this chipset based mobos. You need a discrete graphics card for display.

Z68 is the most advanced of the all and it basically combaines the features of P67 and H67 chipsets. It does support overclocking of the K series processor and it has onboard display output so that the IGP of the SB CPU can be used. Apart from that it also supports a feature called SSD smart caching where a small sized cheap SSD can be used as a buffer between the HDD and Ram to improve Read/Write performance. Theoritically it can provide 4 times higher performance than a standard HDD.

Adding some more points since you guys are making it sticky:

1. Non K Processor + H61 mobo = Intel IGP Enabled with Onboard Dsplay + No Overclocking + Lucid Logic Virtue Software support with dynamic switching between IGP and dedicated GPU (if Plugged) as per application need + 2 DIMM DDR3 slot with max 16 GB support + SATA 3 + optional USB 3.0
*Example:* Core i3 2300 + Asus P8H61-M LE B3

2. K Series Processor + H61 mobo = Same result as case 1
*Example:* Core i5 2500K + Asus P8H61-M LE B3

3. Non K Processor + H67 mobo = Intel IGP Enabled with Onboard Dsplay + No Overclocking + Lucid Logic Virtue Software support with dynamic switching between IGP and dedicated GPU (if Plugged) as per application need + 2/4 DIMM DDR3 slot with max 16/32 GB GB support + SATA 3 +  USB 3.0
*Example:* Core i3 2300 + Intel DH67VR-B3

4. K Series Processor + H67 mobo = Same result as case 3
*Example:* Core i5 2500K + Intel DH67VR-B3

5. Non K Processor + P67 mobo = No onboard Display + No Overclocking + No Lucid Logic Virtue Software support  + 4 DIMM DDR3 slot with max 32 GB GB support + SATA 3 +  USB 3.0
*Example:* Core i5 2400 + MSI P67A GD55

6. K Series Processor + P67 mobo = No onboard Display +  Overclocking + No Lucid Logic Virtue Software support  + 4 DIMM DDR3 slot with max 32 GB GB support + SATA 3 +  USB 3.0
*Example:* Core i5 2500K+ MSI P67A GD55

7. Non K Processor + Z68 mobo = onboard Display + No Overclocking + Lucid Logic Virtue Software support  + 4 DIMM DDR3 slot with max 32 GB GB support + SATA 3 +  USB 3.0 + SSD Smart caching 
*Example:* Core i5 2400 + MSI Z68A-GD55

8. K Series Processor + Z68 mobo = onboard Display +  Overclocking + Lucid Logic Virtue Software support  + 4 DIMM DDR3 slot with max 32 GB GB support + SATA 3 +  USB 3.0 + SSD Smart caching 
*Example:* Core i5 2500K+ MSI Z68A-GD55


----------



## desiibond (Aug 2, 2011)

List of Intel chipsets - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tenida (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow cilus thanks for the explanation.+1 rep from me.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 2, 2011)

Cilius' post must be made a sticky since this is a common newbie confusion. I needed a similar extensive explanation a few months back. I did not rep


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 2, 2011)

Posted 7:09
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/144567-best-z68-board-i7-15k.html
Posted 7:13
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/144569-differences-lga-1155-lga-1156-lga-1366-a.html
Posted 7:17
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...oard-p67-z68-x58-h61-h55-h67.html#post1466433


----------



## Cilus (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. Added some more clarification for the combination of different type Sandybridge CPU and motherboard chipset. I think it will help to clarify all the doubts. Edited my previous post with some more data. Check it out.


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Posted 7:09
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/144567-best-z68-board-i7-15k.html
> Posted 7:13
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/144569-differences-lga-1155-lga-1156-lga-1366-a.html
> ...


Consider this a warning macho84. Don't spam the forum with little threads.



Sarath said:


> Cilius' post must be made a sticky since this is a common newbie confusion. I needed a similar extensive explanation a few months back. I did not rep


I've been in the process of writing a newbie's guide for building a PC since a couple of months. Never got the time to post it. Might publish it this week. That will explain a lot of 'Google it' queries.


----------

